# why won't my baby STAY asleep??



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

i am getting really frustrated. i nurse him to sleep. come downstairs and i kid you not, 5 mins later he's waking up. the longer stretches are 30 mins. usually around 15.

he's 4 months old.

i don't know what to do.


----------



## EnchantedMamma (May 19, 2008)

While I do caution you that many of us have older babies who still don't stay asleep for super long stretches (mine is 11 mos and I get 2+ hrs a stretch when I'm lucky!)- there are a few things to try.

We had to experiment with our room temperature and baby's clothing. We have to keep it cool or he got too warm to be comfy, but because the air was cool he had to have a onesie plus pants or his skin was too cold to sleep.

If baby is waking up a bit warm, perhaps she is too warm. We always do pants and onesie w/out socks (in all but cold weather, when he gets a blanket).

Also, at four months you might try swaddling if you aren't already. Some babies seem to like/need it.

Don't forget, she's only four months. It may not seem fair, but they just aren't designed/ready to sleep for long stretches yet.


----------



## EnchantedMamma (May 19, 2008)

Just wanted to add:

We've had a 'heartbeat bear' and a fan for white noise from the beginning. Makes a HUGE difference.

HTH.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

i think people refer to that as "the 4 month wall."









lots (most, maybe) have a sleep regression around 4 months. it could be that your baby just needs more mama.

things you could try (i know pp mentioned some of these too)

swaddling
white noise
swinging (you cold try the amby baby motion bed)
staying close by for 20 minutes after he's asleep to help him stay that way
change his sleeping surface (soft, hard, scratchy, warm, cool)
make sure he's in 100% cotton from head to toe
a recording of mama and daddy softly talking playing in the background

these are all things we tried. not to discourage you, but my daughter didn't sleep for more than 45-60 minutes until she was 18 months old. i think she's pretty far at the high-needs extreme, but she doesn't have any problems. that was just how she was.









you could get The Baby Sleep Book, by DR. Sears. it helped me see what was normal for babies, and it gave us quite a few ideas on how to parent our little girl at nighttime.

good luck mama.







s


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

My LO is almost 4 months and she'll do this same thing unless we do the following.

Swaddle her super tight (I use this Dudu wrap or she gets out of it)
Nurse her to sleep
Lay with her for about 30 minutes or Put her in her swing all swaddled up

If I do all of this then she'll sleep for 1-2 hours.

Honestly though she sleeps the most soundly and the longest if I have her in her Moby Wrap. I keep her wrapped up when possible but sometimes I need to take a shower (or make out with my husband )


----------



## carrie a. (Oct 2, 2008)

my dd has a very consistent 45 minute sleep cycle. 45 minutes after she falls asleep, she'll start to stir. but if i stay with her or go back in right at 45 minutes and sooth her when she stirs, she stays asleep and sleeps more deeply. something to try maybe... good luck!


----------



## Kirstyandgirls (Nov 8, 2007)

when my dd2 was that age i either let her sleep in my arms or in the sling and then took her to bed with us.

She's 12 months now and it is only the past month or so that she's slept alone in the evenings. It is bliss having that time to share with my dp again so i understand why you want him to sleep for longer stretchs but if your getting stressed trying to get him to sleep alone perhaps you could just leave it a while and try again when he's a bit older?

I hope you find a solution that works for you

Kirsty x


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarootoo* 
i think people refer to that as "the 4 month wall."









*lots (most, maybe) have a sleep regression around 4 months. it could be that your baby just needs more mama*.

things you could try (i know pp mentioned some of these too)

swaddling
white noise
swinging (you cold try the amby baby motion bed)
staying close by for 20 minutes after he's asleep to help him stay that way
change his sleeping surface (soft, hard, scratchy, warm, cool)
make sure he's in 100% cotton from head to toe
a recording of mama and daddy softly talking playing in the background

these are all things we tried. not to discourage you, but my daughter didn't sleep for more than 45-60 minutes until she was 18 months old. i think she's pretty far at the high-needs extreme, but she doesn't have any problems. that was just how she was.









you could get The Baby Sleep Book, by DR. Sears. it helped me see what was normal for babies, and it gave us quite a few ideas on how to parent our little girl at nighttime.

good luck mama.







s

nak yep yep yep. this is when we started our bedsharing journey.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missjessicajames* 
My LO is almost 4 months and she'll do this same thing unless we do the following.

*Swaddle her super tight (I use this Dudu wrap or she gets out of it)
Nurse her to sleep
Lay with her for about 30 minutes or Put her in her swing all swaddled up*

If I do all of this then she'll sleep for 1-2 hours.

Honestly though she sleeps the most soundly and the longest if I have her in her Moby Wrap. I keep her wrapped up when possible but sometimes I need to take a shower (or make out with my husband )

this used to work for us too. now he doesn't stay asleep.


----------



## Harmony08 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirstyandgirls* 
when my dd2 was that age *i either let her sleep in my arms or in the sling and then took her to bed with us.*

She's 12 months now and it is only the past month or so that she's slept alone in the evenings. It is bliss having that time to share with my dp again so i understand why you want him to sleep for longer stretchs but if your getting stressed trying to get him to sleep alone perhaps you could just leave it a while and try again when he's a bit older?

I hope you find a solution that works for you

Kirsty x

This is what we do now. Big sex life killer. alas. I wish you luck!!!!


----------

